# Outcast Cobia Invitational



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The 2014 Tournament will be held this year at Harborwalk Marina in Destin. The captains meeting will be Wednesday April 16th. The fishing days will be April 17-19. The awards time and location is TBA. The entry fee until April 6th is $750 per boat and after the 6th it is $850 per boat. This is going to be a great location change for the tournament. We are looking for a great turnout.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Good stuff right there...Instigator is in. We look forward to it. 

Now if someone could just catch a 171 lber on road and reel....:thumbsup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you all have a store in Destin now?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Hate that it is going to destin but I guess I can understand the reason for the move


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

That kinda sucks, So I guess this means Pensacola will have no big cobia tournaments


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yall going to happen to have a kayak division this year?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Cobia Invitational*

We have only moved the Cobia Invitational to Destin. The Outcast Cobia Classic which is our month long tournament and also a very good one will still be based out of Pensacola with remote weigh-ins in Destin and Orange Beach like always. No we do not have a store in Destin. The move of the Cobia Invitational to Destin was simply based on economics. We expect a much larger participation in Destin.


----------

